# All my tiger barbs got cloudy eye and died



## jesterx626

For some reason all my tiger barbs developed cloud eye and some looks like theres white stuff on the eyes, and some white stuff on their bodies + fins, like tiny white minute dots. My water is pristine with a ac50 and a eheim ecco canister for my 29. Could it be ick as I read about?

My water params:
amm - 0
nitrite - 0
nitrate - 10

I don't know whats the problem, and i added aquarium salt and turned the temp up but no progress, 1 die each day. Out of 8 tiger barbs i had, 5 died so far, 2 died today, and now I got one left.

My main question is,

1. is it safe to throw out the last dying tiger barb, and buy another group of fish before my bioload decreases to accomodate my one last tigerbarb?

2. And, will the new batch of fish catch ick or anything??

3. Since I had the salt dosage in the tank still, should I remove it with a waterchange before I add the new group of fish? How much % waterchange?


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Did you cycle the tank with these barbs.


----------



## jesterx626

only 4 out of 8 total cycled the tank. 4 cycled and when cycled was complete I added another 4


----------



## jesterx626

anybody? help asap pleasee.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Sure you can throw the unhealthy ones away and throw a new batch in, I obviously don't need to remind you of the risks. If you want to keep the bacteria alive why not just add a daily dose of pure clear ammonia to the tank. Since your tank is cycled already it will only take one drop for every 2 gallons of water.


----------



## jesterx626

No where around me sells pure ammonia without having surface surfactant in it. Should I try to gamble with some new fish in the tank? So what disease/parasites on my tiger barb is it catching? Is tha sprinkled looking white salt stuff ick? Does it cause cloudy eye?


----------



## ChilDawg

Not sure if ich causes cloudy eyes or not, but that sprinkled salt stuff is certainly ich. What you need to do to continue the cycle is sprinkle in some fish food every day, turn up the temperature and then let the ich die over the course of a few weeks, at which point it is much safer to add fishes to your tank again.


----------



## jesterx626

hmm then what does cause cloudy eye?


----------



## Ægir

i thought it was ammonia, or bad water... dunno now tho! i would get another batch... or a buttload of rosyred minnows...i mean why not?

white spots sounds like the start of ICH maybe?


----------



## ChilDawg

By far, the most likely cause of the cloudy eye is ammonia toxicity (Bailey/Burgess, Tropical Fishlopaedia).


----------



## Dr. Giggles

jesterx626 said:


> No where around me sells pure ammonia without having surface surfactant in it. Should I try to gamble with some new fish in the tank? So what disease/parasites on my tiger barb is it catching? Is tha sprinkled looking white salt stuff ick? Does it cause cloudy eye?


A pic would be helpful. If the barb has what appears sprinkled salt on it you can bet it is either "Ich" or "Velvet". The cloudy eye was caused by the poor water conditions it was exposed to during the cycle. If i were you I would not put any p's in there until you are certain whatever is in that tank is no longer there. I would get rid of the fish, dose the tank with a malachite green and formalin concoction and after the required treatment is done per instructions start again with fresh fish.


----------

